# *Warning* Creature Feature



## TCimages (Sep 15, 2007)

1





2


----------



## Kanikula (Sep 15, 2007)

Incredible!


----------



## DRodgers (Sep 15, 2007)

Great job with this.
I'm assumming your using the 100mm ,is the first image cropped it looks to be about 4:1 ratio .
The clarity is stunning.


----------



## Cero21 (Sep 15, 2007)

AWESOME!


----------



## TCimages (Sep 15, 2007)

DRodgers said:


> Great job with this.
> I'm assumming your using the 100mm ,is the first image cropped it looks to be about 4:1 ratio .
> The clarity is stunning.


 
Thanks for the comments everyone. 

Yes, I used the 100mm and no crop. This would be around 1:1 very close to minimum focus. He was a pretty big dude.


----------



## BoblyBill (Sep 16, 2007)

Sharp as a tack... I love it.


----------



## TCimages (Sep 16, 2007)

thanks


----------



## TCimages (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks again


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 18, 2007)

Picture 1 looks like a mad scientist, rubbing his hands together in glee. 

Really beautiful colors!


----------



## Keith Gebhardt (Sep 18, 2007)

I agree, i love the DOF and use of the macro on these. Definately somthing i would see in my bio book.


----------



## ClarkKent (Sep 19, 2007)

Dude, fantastic capture.


----------



## TCimages (Nov 1, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## KamaKazzy (Nov 1, 2007)

GREAT work!


----------



## tedgtfan (Nov 1, 2007)

Terrific shots, top shelf material


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 1, 2007)

TCimages said:


> 1



Oh My God they killed Kenny


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 2, 2007)

*That colour - just look at that COLOUR .... **swoon*


----------



## Keagle (Nov 2, 2007)

Fantastic shots, as usual TC.

Lol @ Lostprophets remark!


----------



## N'Kolor (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow, great capture!

Can you tell me the specs?  Also, did you use a tripod?


----------



## seemoo (Nov 2, 2007)

#1 is AMAZING.
I would also love to hear how that one came to be.

Really great shots!


----------



## TCimages (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks everyone. I basically use the same settings for all my macros and I always handhold. I find it very hard to capture insects with a tripod.

Manual Mode
Shutter: 1/200
Aperture: f13
ISO: 100 (higher for more ambient light, but rarely)
External flash (mounted to the camera with Lumiquest Soft box)
Focus: AI Servo (sometimes one shot to frame)


----------



## Keagle (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm sooo tempted to try Macro. Seems fun


----------



## TCimages (Nov 2, 2007)

Keagle said:


> I'm sooo tempted to try Macro. Seems fun


 
It truley is a great photography experience.  You get to see so many things that you wouldn't normally see with the naked eye and best of all, an endless supply of subjects.


----------



## Jaymz77 (Nov 3, 2007)

Outstanding! Love the deep colors!


----------



## TCimages (Nov 3, 2007)

thanks


----------



## ketan (Nov 3, 2007)

You keep challenging yourself...Great!!!


----------

